# Charter Recommendations



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 25, 2017)

I am putting together a fishing trip for a large group of people from my office, will probably be 10-12 going. I am thinking about doing 3-4 inshore boats and making it a fun little tournament between everyone. 

Does anyone have any recommendations on a good guide who might be able to put something together with a few other boats to accommodate this? I have usually organized trips out of either Destin or PC but I am open to anywhere along the panhandle. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 26, 2017)

Try a guide in Port Saint Joe. great flats fishery there.


----------



## Rob (Feb 1, 2017)

For a group that size: Duesouth charters out of Biloxi will give you a differ experience compared to a normal charter - they fish the  Chandeleur islands in Louisiana  - i have been a couple times and it is a great trip.


----------

